# Tinc pics(Suriname Cobalt)



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

Here are some pics of my Tincs:

JBear


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Beautiful shots! I'd recommend putting some leaf litter down on that soil. Your frogs will be happier without all the dirt that sticks to them and it will look much more natural.


----------



## johnc (Oct 9, 2009)

Particularly nice cobalts you have there.


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

Mitch said:


> Beautiful shots! I'd recommend putting some leaf litter down on that soil. Your frogs will be happier without all the dirt that sticks to them and it will look much more natural.


Mitch-

Thank you for the compliment, and the tip! I am currently sifting through dead oak leaves looking for the best ones. I appreciate it!

JBear


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

johnc said:


> Particularly nice cobalts you have there.


John-

Thanks so much! I can't wait to get a bigger tank! I have so many ideas... 

JBear


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

Beautiful frogs.
Your frogs will love the leaf litter.
Get some springtails going and your good to go.

John


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

Enlightened Rogue said:


> Beautiful frogs.
> Your frogs will love the leaf litter.
> Get some springtails going and your good to go.
> 
> John


First off, *Thank You* for the compliment! Also, The funny thing is, those pics were taken while feeding on newly introduced springtails!!!! LMAO! I was trying desperately to catch a "tongue extended" feeding pic, but it seemed like they were hell-bent on avoiding that! LOL! Thanks again! 

JBear


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

Yes, those tongue shots are pretty hard to get, mostly luck I think.
Anyway, since I`ve added leaf litter to my vivs. I have more bugs crawling than you can imagine.
It`s really pretty amazing how they just appear.

John


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

Some more pics:

JBear


----------



## rcteem (Mar 24, 2009)

Beautiful frogs...makes me miss mine but Im getting BYH and they are beautiful too!!!


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

Here's the subordinant frog:

JBear


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

As of 11.28.10:

JBear


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

They really are beautiful. I think Cobalts are going on my list


----------



## Gamble (Aug 1, 2010)

Hey J ... How's the other frog doing? If u still want me to take it, just give me a call ... I just gotta setup a tank for it ... How's that cutting I gave u doing?; is that it in the pic up top? ... if so, it looks like its doing well! Hope all is well.

BTW ... I have some extra leaf litter if u need it


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

Gamble said:


> Hey J ... How's the other frog doing? If u still want me to take it, just give me a call ... I just gotta setup a tank for it ... How's that cutting I gave u doing?; is that it in the pic up top? ... if so, it looks like its doing well! Hope all is well.
> 
> BTW ... I have some extra leaf litter if u need it


The other frog is fine thus far, and sure, you can still take him on! Yes, the plant pic'd is the one you gave me! I would love some leaf litter! I will call you today!

JBear


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

Update pics: 12.11.10

JBear


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

...The conclusion: (12.11.10)

JBear


----------



## Dendroguy (Dec 4, 2010)

nice pics! i loooooove cobalts, i like the balance of color, yellow and black backs and blue legs and bellies


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

Dendroguy said:


> nice pics! i loooooove cobalts, i like the balance of color, yellow and black backs and blue legs and bellies


Dendro-

Thanks for the compliment! I love Cobalts as well, and can't wait for my first breeding year! I wonder if the offspring will look more like these frogs or more like the frogs that originally produced them. The parents of my Tincs have a lot more black on the back and head... How can these frogs have such "high-yellow" tones while the parents are what I would consider a standard looking Tinc Cobalt?

Thanks!

JBear


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

A small set:

JBear


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

A few new: (12.16.10)

JBear


----------



## WendySHall (Aug 31, 2010)

Hey, JBear...I'm in Ohio too. Maybe in the future we can get together and trade some froglets. I've been just like you...taking picture after picture. The frogs are totally bored with my camera now.


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

It is always nice to have froggers close! I would love to work with you on trades in the future! PM me any time!

JBear


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

A few of the jungle the frogs live in... And 1 pic that I think looks natural!




























JBear


----------



## eos (Dec 6, 2008)

Nice... looks very "jungly"


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

Thanks EOS!

I realize many people have far more sophisticated set-ups, but I find this to meet the needs of my frogs. The 20L they are moving into will have more thought, and also more supplies to work with! I can't wait!

JBear


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I have my Leucs in a 30 gallon with nothing but pieces of wood and a jungle of pothos. I love it. They seem ok with it too


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

frogface said:


> I have my Leucs in a 30 gallon with nothing but pieces of wood and a jungle of pothos. I love it. They seem ok with it too


That makes me feel better... I would have much more diversity if I were lucky enough to work with "thumbs"! Tincs, to my knowledge, simply don't need anything more for reproductive behavior to occur. My mom's Tincs bred for her with pothos, wandering jew and some patch mosses. I don't think elaborate tanks have no value, in fact, I envy those with living art... I also do not want to provide the minimums... I am considering a river rock slab backwall. The slabs are natural from a local stream and have been in my home for years... They are always very well cleaned after use. I want to create small caves with which they can retreat for humidity/security/sleep/curiousity/etc.... Some slabs are big enough(if allowed) to be very deeply inset crevices within the landscape. Has anyone tried this? My best description of the habitat I am trying to replicate would be of a seasonal streamside.( I have no desire for a water feature, other than a few low dips where excess water will be allowed to fill) This would be like right after the water is flowing. Everything is moist and plant life is still going, rockstrewn...Seems nice to me... I will be using java moss in a lot of the lowest areas as it will grow great where moisture is highest.

Any thoughts?

JBear


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

No streams for me. I'm not ready for that yet. They have a nice pond where I'm going to let them transport their tads. I have a knack for killing java moss. 

Here's a pic of my Leuc's pothos tank


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

jbherpin said:


> My best description of the habitat I am trying to replicate would be of a seasonal streamside.(* I have no desire for a water feature, other than a few low dips where excess water will be allowed to fill*) JBear


I am not intertested in trying a stream either. I like the shallow pool in your tank though! Thanks for sharing frogface! This would be like a stream bed, with a few pools here and there. Probably sloping from left to right gradually so that the lower end/layer will stay moist enough for the java moss to thrive.

JBear


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

Random older pics recently resized:

JBear


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

Some more:

JBear


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

My favorite of the series. This one is going to a new home!(  ) This frog is amazingly colored for a Suriname Cobalt, but unfortunately is the 3rd wheel of the trio... At least it is going to a local friend and I can "keep tabs" with the frog and see how it grows, etc... 










JBear


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

JBear


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

Some night pics of the pothos jungle!

JBear


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

Here are some new pics: 1.6.11

JBear


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

This is my Mom's Tinc. This is the mother of my 3 Tincs. Hope you all like 'em!

JBear


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

Here are a few new(1.8.11):

JBear


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

frogface said:


> Nice!


Thanks so much! It's great to get feedback! What did you think of my frog's Mommy(http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/543999-post37.html )?

JBear


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

She's gorgeous!


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

frogface said:


> She's gorgeous!


LOL, thanks! More to come...

JBear


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

Here's some more:

JBear


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

Some new pics:

JBear


----------



## Mitch (Jun 18, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

Mitch said:


> Very nice!


Thank you very much! Here is another sampling:

JBear


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

Here are some ones from 1.16.11:

JBear


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

Maybe it's their personalities, but I think these are some great pics! To be concluded with a fraction of a second captured with clarity!

JBear


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

This is the best I have done yet in capturing a pic of the extended tongue! I had no idea that Tincs mouths were so Indigo! They are the Black Mamba of the frog world! I am starting a thread looking for similar "tongue pics"... I am going to post the link here in case people miss it...

JBear


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

Here is the tongue pics link:

http://www.dendroboard.com/forum/members-frogs-vivariums/62784-dart-tongue-pics.html

Here are some new, and admittedly, sloppy pics...:

JBear


----------



## got2envy (Jan 7, 2011)

Wow! I guess I know what will be my next frog purchase 

they are beautiful!


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

Thank you very much Got2Envy! Hoping mine will breed in about 7 months or so... 

JBear


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

For some reason I am not getting very clear pics... I guess I just need to break down and whipe the glass first, lmao!

JBear


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

1.20.11

JBear


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

1.22.11

JBear


----------



## dtfleming (Dec 27, 2010)

Wow those area some beautiful frogs


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

Thank you VERY much! I use this thread as a pic dump to have a visual chart of growth/pattern chnges. It has been very entertaining seeing the subtle changes that happen over time in coloration as the frogs grow into adulthood. The oldest of the 3 frogs(late august metamorph) has now connected 2 seperate black spots on the dorsum. It seems they change slightly everyday...

JBear


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

1.24.11

JBear


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

This one of my favorites!










JBear


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

Here are some new pics(1.30.11):

JBear


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

1.30.11 cont.

JBear


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

2.4.11

JBear


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

Here is an update.

JBear


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

Mitch said:


> Beautiful shots! I'd recommend putting some leaf litter down on that soil. Your frogs will be happier without all the dirt that sticks to them and it will look much more natural.


what would you recommend? i have a 10 gallon and how much of it too?


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

whitethumb said:


> what would you recommend? i have a 10 gallon and how much of it too?


How old, and how many Tincs are you keeping? 

Leaf Litter primarily encourages microfauna, but also serves as an immediate retreat for the frogs(therefore creating a sense of security). If the frogs are well adapted and are bold, security will not be an issue. If you are able to keep microfauna alive and breeding in your tank it is not needed(Leaf Litter).

If you plan on breeding, leaves are used by many dendrobatids as egg deposition sites, so you would certainly want to provide that oppurtunity for the frogs.

In short it depends on a few things whether leaves are needed... Leaf Litter will always be appreciated by the frogs, and thier foods, but can be skipped under certain conditons.

JBear


----------



## whitethumb (Feb 5, 2011)

i just have one azureus and he's about 7 months old. he's very bold and is not shy at all. but sometimes the bedding gets stuck to his skin every once in a while.


----------



## gschump79 (Jun 27, 2009)

Beautiful frogs, I just ordered some for myself I hope mine look as good as yours do. Keep up the good work.


----------



## Arpeggio (Jan 15, 2011)

Wow! Gorgeous, great photos, and lots of them.


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

Thanks Arpeggio! 

I haven't been able to get many good pics, as the tank is ALWAYS condensated and steamed up. Also some algae growth on the glass prevents quailty pics. I am going to clean the glass and revive this thread with FRESH pics! The frogs are almost mature now...

JBear


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

jbherpin said:


> Thanks Arpeggio!
> 
> I haven't been able to get many good pics, as the tank is ALWAYS condensated and steamed up. Also some algae growth on the glass prevents quailty pics. I am going to clean the glass and revive this thread with FRESH pics! The frogs are almost mature now...
> 
> JBear


As promised...

See the next post for the rest.

Thanks for looking!

JBear


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

Cont. 4.4.11

My advice... If you haven't cleaned your glass in a while, do it!!! MY GOD, I almost forgot how beautiful these guys really are!!!! 

JBear


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

I love this pic...










JBear


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

Update 4.5.11(posted 4.8.11):

JBear


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

4.09.11

JBear


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

2 shots taken 4.12.11.

JBear


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

Right before bed...

JBear


----------



## frogmanchu (Feb 18, 2011)

Great looking frogs jb


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

It's been a while since I posted pics of these guys!

JBear


----------



## hypostatic (Apr 25, 2011)

I really like seeing pics of peoples' frogs =] thanks!


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

It is my pleasure! I am always looking for a reason to take more pics! 

Thanks!

JBear


----------



## dartboard (Jan 30, 2011)

Jbear,

These have to be getting close to breeding age, are we almost there?


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

The oldest will be 1 year this month, the other 2, in September. I expect full on courting very soon, Either 1 or both males have been calling for a few months now. As silly as it sounds(Considering the very soft call...), the buzzing is nightly. My males prefer to work in the dark, it seems... I never know which male is calling, which is a down side. 

JBear



dartboard said:


> Jbear,
> 
> These have to be getting close to breeding age, are we almost there?


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I love your pics, JBear. Keep posting


----------



## jbherpin (Oct 16, 2009)

frogface said:


> I love your pics, JBear. Keep posting


It will be my pleasure for sure, thanks for the interest!

JBear


----------

